# Natural Ecosystem Pictures



## napper727 (Apr 15, 2012)

These pictures were taken on April 8, 2012 of the natural ecosystem.

I can only upload 5 pictures at a time...so I will upload the rest in another thread

Please do not hesitate to comment


----------



## napper727 (Apr 15, 2012)

Five more pictures taken on April 8, 2012

Hope it's alright to post a few threads to show pictures


----------



## napper727 (Apr 15, 2012)

*Two More Pictures*

Last of the pictures taken on April 8, 2012


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I merged the picture threads you posted into one. You can post more than 5 pictures in one thread you just need to click reply and add another 5 in a new reply.

Tank is looking good so far, what fish do you have? Any long term plans for the tank?


----------



## napper727 (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks for the merge

Bloodfin tetra 
Redtail Shark 
Dwarf Chain Loach 
Silvertip Tetra 
Scissortail Rasbora 
Black Kuhli Loach 
Cherry Barb 
Zebra Danio 
Cardinal tetra 
Green Tiger Barb 
Tiger barb 

Trumpet snails: 200+
Ramshorn snails: 50+
Olive Nerite snails 5

Anubias only

Cladophora (naturally raised and pruned)

55 gallon freshwater tank

rock, wood (malaysian) and live plants plus river pebble and white sand

mulm on the plant side

no water change; no overhead lighting (only sunlight); no filtration; no chemicals; no siphoning

heater (taken out during summer); air stones (bubble disk plus 2 air-stones)

Plans for the future:

First I started out in May 2008 as a strictly community tank...in the last year I have started a semi-aggressive tank. I hope in the next two years to only have semi-aggressive fish.


----------

